# Blue Marble HMDT x Blue Multi HM Bigear



## Larthan (Jul 30, 2013)

First attempt to spawn anything, was a pair of dark blue HMs. The female was very willing, but the male was having NOTHING of it, and after five days with no nest and the female getting tired of flaunting herself in front of him, I removed them.First attempt to spawn anything, was a pair of dark blue HMs. The female was very willing, but the male was having NOTHING of it, and after five days with no nest and the female getting tired of flaunting herself in front of him, I removed them. Will be re-conditioning and trying again.

So, then I put in my beautiful blue marble halfmoon doubletail boy in with a dark blue multi halfmoon girl with big ears. After the first day of her rejecting any of his advances (and he was playing nice), he finally realized he needed to build a nest. Now he has a nice thick nest (he's known for making thick nests in his tank, but this nest is easily five times his biggest one in his home tank ) and apparently isn't done with it yet - keeps chasing off the girl, now. Though she's tagged him pretty hard - his anal fin is split in the middle now, about half way up.So I put in my beautiful blue marble halfmoon doubletail boy in with a dark blue multi halfmoon girl with big ears. After the first day of her rejecting any of his advances (and he was playing nice), he finally realized he needed to build a nest. Now he has a nice thick nest (he's known for making thick nests in his tank, but this nest is easily five times his biggest one in his home tank ) and apparently isn't done with it yet - keeps chasing off the girl, now. Though she's tagged him pretty hard - his anal fin is split in the middle now, about half way up.

So, here's hoping!So, here's hoping!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

WOW, I have seen a lot of big bubble nests, but this one definitely takes the cake!!


----------



## Larthan (Jul 30, 2013)

He's managed to make it even bigger since that picture. It's spanning at least half of the wall it's attached to, and he's still not letting the female near him to spawn.


----------



## iKuroni (Dec 16, 2013)

Subscribing, I'm exited to see how this pan's out.


----------



## Larthan (Jul 30, 2013)

Either they had a tiny spawn and the rest of the nest dissipated, or they didn't spawn at all.

Yesterday, the male (Jules) started violently attacking the female if she was on the side of the tank the nest was in. Once, he caught her UNDER it while he was turned away, and he chased her all the way to the other side and was ripping her fins to shreds while she was cornered, so I scooped her out, and he went over to the nest again. He's been staying over there diligently blowing more bubbles under the one leaf that's leaning against the wall, and won't even come out to try and scare me away. So I'm going to leave him for a couple days and then check to see if there are any tails hanging.
If there aren't, then I'll pull him and recondition him, and try again via the Thai method. In the meantime, I'll try again with the blues.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your female. I hope you got at least SOME fry.


----------

